# Sera Mineral Salt formula changed?



## Gilles (14 Mar 2015)

Does anyone of you know if the formula for Sera Mineral Salt changed? I bought the product before to raise both the GH and the kH of my RO water, but now it says on the packaging that it does not affect KH (anymore?). Does anybody know more?


----------

